# First shots XD 45ACP



## barndoorski (Nov 9, 2008)

I fired the first shots out of my XD .45 today. At a walked 15 yards I put 9 out of 13 on a paper plate. I was quite happy with the results being this is my first handgun. Now I need some real range time. I just wish amo wan't soo much $$$$$$$.


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

Not a bad start.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

brokenimage

You need an XD9 for cheaper practice. :smt033

-Jeff-


----------

